# valve job



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

How can I tell if my car needs a valve job or not the easy way?  I don't want to have to get pressure tests done.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 19, 2009)

With out a compression test or a cylinder pressure test. It may spit out of the carb or fuel injector air intake.
A pressure test is the best way to find out.
It can be tested at home with an air hose and a good ear.


Travis


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

If your vehicle smokes when you first start it, then quits after running a little your valve seals are shot.  Short of that you need a leak down test:  Which you can do at home by yourself easily.


----------

